# help me fix the seatbelt



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Yea so a company truck got handed down to me, and its beat to hell. First off its a ford F150 "lariat". But its so frustrating when I'm in a hurry to go, and every time I get in I gotta fiddle with the seatbelt for ten minutes. It latches after about 20-30 times trying to get it to latch. After a while I get mad and slam that thing in there as hard as I can. That's when it finally latches. That releif is like smoking a cigarette during a Saturday morning dump. Tell me what I gotta do to fix it please! 

The other problem is that stupid bell that goes crazy when I got the truck running without the seatbelt. I don't need to wear my seatbelt on the jobsite and that bell really pisses me off. I know I need to open it up, without breaking it, and scope things out. I'm thinking I can bypass the switch going to that bell if the wires are in the seatbelt. But about the latching... I'm thinking either its worn out and I gotta replace the whole thing, or its got a bunch of dirt keeping things from moving right. It is dusty as hell on my jobsite. Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What have you tried? 

WD40 comes to mind---also---trash can end up inside the clip---I had a coin fall into one once---I had to cut the plastic support collar in order to tip it upside down to get the coin out.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe get a used buckle and latch from a wrecker. And how about fasterning the belt behind you while on a job site? Manufacturers always put something important on the seat belt warning circuit so people wouldn't disconnect it.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

If cleaning the buckle doesn't work, I would get a new one. That buckle could save your life one day. It could also kill you if it jams and you can't release it after an accident.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

i would contact the dealership,because there might be lifetime warranty on seat belts. It's worth a call :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a computer sequence on some of the bells that will shut them down. Go onto one of the Ford forums and see if anyone knows what it is.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Rusty's right. There's a sequence of buckling and unbuckling about 9 times, and pushing door lock, unlock button. 

If you have the owner's manual, thd procedure is in it. 

If not you can find it on the net. You'll need the year of the truck to get it right.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you have the owner's manual, look up "Beltminder".


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Check the price on a new seat belt and retractor. I had to replace one on my car, and was almost surprised at the reasonable price at the dealership ( I was expecting to be taken to cleaners on it). Maybe because its a safety item, they decide not to gouge you. 

You want the truck to be safe, right?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would just clean and lubricate the buckle side of the belt. If that doesn't fix it, I would tell the company that they provided a truck with a defective seat belt. 

They should fix it.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

SPS-1 said:


> Check the price on a new seat belt and retractor. I had to replace one on my car, and was almost surprised at the reasonable price at the dealership ( I was expecting to be taken to cleaners on it). Maybe because its a safety item, they decide not to gouge you.
> 
> You want the truck to be safe, right?


 Must not be a Chrysler product. I bought a seat belt extender, so my teenager could ride in the back of our minivan. It cost almost $40. It's about 6" long.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Wd40 fixed the problem


----------

